# Gingerbread?



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone know of a scent or mix of scents that I could use for a Gingerbread scented soap??


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a gingerbread scent....pretty sure it came from WSP, and it's really nice.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

WSP?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Wholesale supplies plus.

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How much do you want? I bought an 8 oz bottle and only used 2 oz of it for soap. Dd was going to use the remainder for candles but never did.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll sell you 14 oz of GingerbreadSpice scent if you want it PM me.
Becky


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I was supposed to have a bottle of gingerbread from Susan, but she forgot about it. I wanted gingerbread for my holiday swap, but I didn't get it. Do you like the gingerbread? Carolyn


----------

